# Kissing gourami Great algae eater



## mrditty (Feb 7, 2005)

Went to my Folks for Easter dinner and brought along a kissing gourami that I did not want. I had set up a tank for my mother several years ago planted with crypts and a few anabunus she had been doseing with florish excell and the plants were doing great, this is a low light tank. but she ran out of the florish and all the anubias had a very thick covering of slime algea on them. I noticed the gourami was eating a little of it last night. But I got a email from her this morning saying that all of the leaves look like new with no sign of slime. 
Thought I pass this along.
I had the gourami in a tank with some Barteri that did not look very good now these plant are better looking tham the ones I used in my main tank and now I know why.


----------

